# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  time to get shredded! Test P/Tren A

## Hunter-S-Thompson

whats up guys i started a new cycle this is my 3rd day on test P 50mg ED and tren A 50mg ED. (i might up the dose if i think i can handle it) i know i know, your not "supposed" to do do tren for a second cycle, but ive researched it for countless hours and i feel im ready to try it. plus, it was currently all i could get my hands on. i dont see how you need "experience" with other steroids first anyway so your "ready" for tren when tren carries its own side effects not like other ones. worse comes to worse i can drop the tren if i have to for any reason. and its been almost 2 months since PCT from my last cycle, but i feel fully recovered and i think ill be fine and ill most likely get bloodwork after this one and then take a looong break. this is what i have on hand and will be taking

test p- 50mg ED
tren a- 50-75mg ED
clomid- 100/100/50/50 PCT
nolva- 40/40/20/20 PCT
letro- only using if i need to
arimidex - .25mg ED maybe up to .50 if needed 
pramipexole- .25mg ED maybe more if needed
hcg and vitamin e- hcg starting week 2 until last week of cycle 250iu twice a week and vitamin e 1000iu every day i take hcg
clen - might use this during cycle or for PCT havent decided yet

ill run the cycle 8-10 weeks depending on if i reach my goals or cant take it anymore etc. my stats are

age 23 (next sat ill be 23)
height 5'10
weight 205
bf% ?? not sure but id say about 14/15
training about 3 1/2 years 

and my goal is to get to 8/10% bf, hopefully i can gain a few pounds of muscle on the way, we'll see. im gonna copy the pics from my first cycle log since my comp is messed up i cant get any new ones long here long story but i look the same as in the pics anyway so its ok. heres my workout schedule

Sunday chest and abs

chest

warmup 2 sets of push ups 18 reps each
dumbell incline bench press 3 sets
dips 3 sets
hammer strength machine 3 sets
dumbell incline flys 3 sets

abs

warmup 3 sets of situps on decline bench thing
weighted crunch machine 3 sets
another type of crunch machine 3 sets
hanging leg raises 3 sets

Monday back

warmup 2 sets of deadlifts
deadlifts 4 sets
bent over barbell rows 3 sets
lat pull downs (or pull ups i switch frequently) 3 sets
seated rows 3 sets
pullovers 3 sets

Tuesday off (cardio 45 mins/ hour)

Wednesday shoulders and traps

shoulders

warmup 2 sets of dumbell press
dumbell press 4 sets
front deltoid raises 3 sets
upright rows 3 sets
lateral raises 3 sets

traps

dumbell shrugs 3 sets
barbell shrugs 3 sets
cable raises 3 sets

Thursday legs

warmup 2 sets of squats
squats 4 sets
leg raises 3 sets
leg curls 3 sets
calf raises 4 sets (on machine)
leg press 2-3 sets

Friday biceps and triceps

biceps

warmup 2 sets of dumbell curls
dumbell curls 3 sets
barbell curls 3 sets
cable curls 3 sets
hammer curls 3 sets

triceps 

warmup 3 sets of dips 
tricep extensions w/rope 3 sets
close grip bench press 3 sets
nosebreakers/skullcrushers 3 sets
dumbell extensions

Saturday off 

i do cardio after every workout for 20/30 mins on the elliptical and 45/hr on tuesday. i think i wrote everything for now, ill post my diet up in a little bit, please, anyone feel free to comment, any questions/suggestions etc and let me know if i left anything out. ill keep this log as detailed as possible

----------


## Gaspari1255

You are not ready for tren , or any AAS for the matter, plain and simple.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> You are not ready for tren, or any AAS for the matter, plain and simple.


hey thanks!  :Aajack:

----------


## alpmaster

I can tell you right now, your diet must suck a whole lot of ass.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> I can tell you right now, your diet must suck a whole lot of ass.


i used to be a fatass, i have some leftover fat on my gut/sides that doesnt want to go away. by the end of this cycle it will. my diet doesnt suck, i research and read about diet/nutrition so much that some people honestly think im insane/obsessed. thanks for the kind words though, i care about your opinion just about as much as i care if you post in my thread again.  :2goaway:

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Cycle seems pretty well laid out as well as PCT. I'll hold on on the arimidex till you feel estrogen signs, it might hinder some of your gains. Keep us up to date.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> Cycle seems pretty well laid out as well as PCT. I'll hold on on the arimidex till you feel estrogen signs, it might hinder some of your gains. Keep us up to date.


well I actually did a synovex conversion so that's why I'm taking the adex just in case there's any estridol left over in it otherwise i'd wait on the adex

----------


## alpmaster

Well whatever you know, you sure aren't applying it.  :Wink:

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> Well whatever you know, you sure aren't applying it.


wow you actually posted in my thread again joy joy! listen, when i need someone to give nonconstructive criticism and offer no suggestions, ideas, or help of any kind, ill come see you. until then, do me a huuuge favor and piss off? thanks!

----------


## Necrosaro

Have you ever looked at clen and towards a little more of a clean up before you start? I am not trying to be a dick just offering advice

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

theres so many people on here that are complete tools, its pretty funny actually. i dont let it bother me, but if it werent for the wealth of experienced people here and great information, id sure think of taking my posting elswhere. i read other forums from time to time, and its weird, people on most of them ARENT douches to other members... i know WEIRD right?? its crazy... dont get me wrong theres plenty of cool people here, but the ratio is starting to become too much of a minority

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> Have you ever looked at clen and towards a little more of a clean up before you start? I am not trying to be a dick just offering advice


yea ive thought about it, but honestly i think im going to be happy i started it when i did. i may have a little uneven fat distribution, its hard to shape your body perfectly when you used to be a fat fukk but im def working on it, and my bf% although is obv higher then i want it to be, it is low enough to cycle. so it is what it is

----------


## Gaspari1255

No one on here is going to say that you're ready for tren . Wouldn't you rather here the truth then some bs just to make you feel better?

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> No one on here is going to say that you're ready for tren. Wouldn't you rather here the truth then some bs just to make you feel better?


im not here for you to make me "feel better" i have a mirror, i know what i look like, ive read the 100,000,000,000 threads on here as well as other forums of people constantly saying to people "your not ready for tren " your not this your not that. ive researched and know exactly the standard "qualifications" that the majority of people say have to be met in order to use tren or any steroid for that matter, i know all about it. well guess what? its my choice, I feel im ready, and so im doing it. people get way too out of hand with these "rules" when it comes to juice. yea to an extent theyre said for a reason, but as you can see my cycle is well planned, i know what im doing, im aware of sides, and how im not "supposed" to do it. as you can see in my first post, i DID NOT ask anyone "do you think i should do this, am i ready, blah blah blah" so in other words, thanks for your two pennies, have a nice day

----------


## Gaspari1255

> whats up guys i started a new cycle this is my 3rd day on test P 50mg ED and tren A 50mg ED. (i might up the dose if i think i can handle it) i know i know, your not "supposed" to do do tren for a second cycle, but ive researched it for countless hours and i feel im ready to try it. plus, it was currently all i could get my hands on. i dont see how you need "experience" with other steroids first anyway so your "ready" for tren when tren carries its own side effects not like other ones. worse comes to worse i can drop the tren if i have to for any reason. and its been almost 2 months since PCT from my last cycle, but i feel fully recovered and i think ill be fine and ill most likely get bloodwork after this one and then take a looong break. this is what i have on hand and will be taking
> 
> test p- 50mg ED
> tren a- 50-75mg ED
> clomid- 100/100/50/50 PCT
> nolva- 40/40/20/20 PCT
> letro- only using if i need to
> arimidex - .25mg ED maybe up to .50 if needed 
> pramipexole- .25mg ED maybe more if needed
> ...


And that is just what I did.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

yes questions/comments involving my cycle that im running, not about how you think i SHOULDNT run a cycle.

----------


## Gaspari1255

I give up. Best of luck to you and your cycle.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> I give up. Best of luck to you and your cycle.


explain to me how you "give up"? you have to DO SOMETHING in order to give up on it. you, on the contrary, have done nothing. im confused... on second thought, dont explain it to me. i think were done here

----------


## Gaspari1255

Actually..I don't give up. I just noticed you're from Jersey. For the next few months I'm up North (Montclair). I really hope you're in my area, so we can go to the gym one time and you can unearth all your secrets on how you got that nicely developed chest.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> Actually..I don't give up. I just noticed you're from Jersey. For the next few months I'm up North (Montclair). I really hope you're in my area, so we can go to the gym one time and you can unearth all your secrets on how you got that nicely developed chest.


does it make you happy bashing people you dont know? i mean you sure have invested some time in trying to put me down, i hope you at least got some excitement from it. i myself sure had a blast! now if were through here, id like to reserve this thread for logging my progress with my cycle, not the latest insult attempt from lord ******

----------


## Gaspari1255

> does it make you happy bashing people you dont know? i mean you sure have invested some time in trying to put me down, i hope you at least got some excitement from it. i myself sure had a blast! now if were through here, id like to reserve this thread for logging my progress with my cycle, not the latest insult attempt from lord ******


Dude. I had no intent in bashing you until you got immature and beligerent. On a serious note- if you start hanging in the diet forums for a few months ( there are A LOT of knowledgable people in there), you would change your body drastically without a compound like Tren . Anybody can cut on tren. Then when your diet is kick ass and you start seeing excellent results, you throw in the juice. A great diet + tren in the future will turn you into a freak.

----------


## redz

This thread will probably end up locked soon, I was thinking of some constructive words to say to the original poster but feel you have been very offensive to this board and see no reason to give any advice what so ever.....

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> Dude. I had no intent in bashing you until you got immature and beligerent. On a serious note- if you start hanging in the diet forums for a few months ( there are A LOT of knowledgable people in there), you would change your body drastically without a compound like Tren. Anybody can cut on tren. Then when your diet is kick ass and you start seeing excellent results, you throw in the juice. A great diet + tren in the future will turn you into a freak.


when you make a statement like you did in your first post, that would qualify as YOU being an ass, not me, you can see i have my cycle laid out properly, i obv know quite a lot about this shit, which would have to mean in my research ive stumbled upon plenty of times and ALSO know when people think you "should" start on steroids , ive heard all of it. your post offered nothing of use, just another pointless comment kind of like the one you put up when i first posted pics before my first cycle, same worthless comment, and oddly enough both times you were the first one to reply, and goddamn fast too... i guess you like looking at pics of guys if your on it so quick like that... 

ive read the diet forum, every sticky, watched every video, read 10000000 posts, been to so many sites and diet forums etc etc etc ive read books, no fukking joke, ive done my homework. that along with training write ups, is pretty much all i do on my free time. i have a good diet down, have been doing great on it, and yea, your right, i can cut up without tren , i know i 
can. but ive decided to do it this way. id like to see a pic of you when you started steroids and see if you were at your 100 percent natural limit impossible to build anything else without steroids. i doubt it. none of us "has" to use steroids to accomplish goals, but they. once i get to where i want to be, i WILL stay there because i am 100% confident in my knowledge, and thats good enough for me.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> This thread will probably end up locked soon, I was thinking of some constructive words to say to the original poster but feel you have been very offensive to this board and see no reason to give any advice what so ever.....


dude if you look and read my responses to what has been said to me, i have tried to end the arguments in just about every one of my posts responding to them. when someone is offensive to me, i say what i have to say. but this isnt what my log is about, im done responding to unnecessary negativity, im just gonna not respond anymore. id like to keep my log open so i can continue to do what i intended to do with it, log my cycle. thats all. if you have some constructive advice, id like to hear it.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

anywayyyyy.... i forgot to mention, the first time i took prami i got some bad anxiety, kinda sucked. i just took my dose this time right before bed so hopefully that might help, no one around here talks about prami that much, anyone got any experience with it?

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

ah this sucks i dont know if its the prami or the tren but i cant fall asleep  :Hmmmm:  this isnt gonna help me too much when i have to wake up at 6am tomorrow

----------


## Batman360

Good luck Hunter on your cycle! I look forward to seeing your progress and experiences as I want to cut using tren as well.

----------


## wukillabee

> anywayyyyy.... i forgot to mention, the first time i took prami i got some bad anxiety, kinda sucked. i just took my dose this time right before bed so hopefully that might help, no one around here talks about prami that much, anyone got any experience with it?


Peep my log, ive been on it most of my cycle just in case. Im already up to 1mg ed and not noticing a difference from when i was at .5mg ed. Its weird, sometimes it makes me pass out, sometimes it keeps me wide awake, weird stuff for sure but does the job. Starting tomorrow im gonna take my hg bromo tabs 2.5mg ed and see if that gives me less sides. Prami does its job for sure, just not likin the sides from it. I take it about 1-2hrs before bed. Started at .25mg ed and worked my way up to 1mg ed.

----------


## ranging1

*[QUOTE=Hunter-S-Thompson;4870485]whats up guys i started a new cycle this is my 3rd day on test P 50mg ED and tren A 50mg ED. (i might up the dose if i think i can handle it) i know i know, your not "supposed" to do do tren for a second cycle, but ive researched it for countless hours and i feel im ready to try it. plus, it was currently all i could get my hands on. i dont see how you need "experience" with other steroids first anyway so your "ready" for tren when tren carries its own side effects not like other ones. worse comes to worse i can drop the tren if i have to for any reason. and its been almost 2 months since PCT from my last cycle, but i feel fully recovered and i think ill be fine and ill most likely get bloodwork after this one and then take a looong break. this is what i have on hand and will be taking

test p- 50mg ED
tren a- 50-75mg ED
clomid- 100/100/50/50 PCT
nolva- 40/40/20/20 PCT
letro- only using if i need to
arimidex - .25mg ED maybe up to .50 if needed 
pramipexole- .25mg ED maybe more if needed
hcg and vitamin e- hcg starting week 2 until last week of cycle 250iu twice a week and vitamin e 1000iu every day i take hcg
clen - might use this during cycle or for PCT havent decided yet

ill run the cycle 8-10 weeks depending on if i reach my goals or cant take it anymore etc. my stats are

age 23 (next sat ill be 23)
height 5'10
weight 205
bf% ?? not sure but id say about 14/15
training about 3 1/2 years 

and my goal is to get to 8/10% bf, hopefully i can gain a few pounds of muscle on the way, we'll see. im gonna copy the pics from my first cycle log since my comp is messed up i cant get any new ones long here long story but i look the same as in the pics anyway so its ok. heres my workout schedule

Sunday chest and abs

chest

warmup 2 sets of push ups 18 reps each
dumbell incline bench press 3 sets
dips 3 sets
dumbell incline flys 3 sets

abs

warmup 3 sets of situps on decline bench thing
weighted crunch machine 3 sets
another type of crunch machine 3 sets
hanging leg raises 3 sets

Monday back

warmup 2 sets of deadlifts
deadlifts 4 sets
bent over barbell rows 3 sets
lat pull downs (or pull ups i switch frequently) 3-4 sets

Tuesday off (cardio 45 mins/ hour)

Wednesday shoulders and traps

shoulders

warmup 2 sets of dumbell press
dumbell press 3 sets
upright rows 3 sets
lateral raises 3 sets

traps

barbell shrugs 3 sets (high rep range 12-15)

Thursday legs

warmup 2 sets of squats
squats 4 sets
leg curls 3 sets
calf raises 4 sets (on machine high rep range 12-15)
leg press 2-3 sets

Friday biceps and triceps

biceps

warmup 2 sets of dumbell curls
dumbell curls 3 sets
barbell curls 3 sets
hammer curls 2 sets

triceps 

warmup 1 set of any tricep exercise
close grip bench press 3 sets
nosebreakers/skullcrushers 3 sets

Saturday off 
i do cardio after every workout for 20/30 mins on the elliptical and 45/hr on tuesday. i think i wrote everything for now, ill post my diet up in a little bit, please, anyone feel free to comment, any questions/suggestions etc and let me know if i left anything out. ill keep this log as detailed as possible[/QUOTE]*


hey mate

id have to agree with mot people that u shouldt use tren
however i know u r, so i think its best for little advice
i think u tren dosage is to high, and ur test dosage is to low
tren dosage shouldnt be above ur test dosage

IMO i think ur better off with 
test 500mg weekly
tren 350
thats more then enough
remeber this is a leaning cycle, ur compounds shouldnt be HIGH, ur goal isnt to gain alot of mass, the more steroids u use the increased muscle building effect

on a calorie restricted diet the ASS arent going to help build muscle much
, ur just going to waste u ASS if u use a higher dosage

lower ur tren dosage, and up ur test dosage slightly
dont worry about the water weight, remeber while test bloats u, itll make u appear fatter BUT when u end ur cycle, the water weight will fall off and ull come out looking real lean

as for ur workout, lower ur sets, its WAY to much on a calorie restricted diet

ive adjusted ur workout to show u how it should look on a leaning cycle, ull still gain MORE size, and stay leaner with that type of workout then u will with ur original workout that looks like ronnie colemans workout

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> Good luck Hunter on your cycle! I look forward to seeing your progress and experiences as I want to cut using tren as well.


 thanks man.. I'll try to keep it as detailed as possible 




> Peep my log, ive been on it most of my cycle just in case. Im already up to 1mg ed and not noticing a difference from when i was at .5mg ed. Its weird, sometimes it makes me pass out, sometimes it keeps me wide awake, weird stuff for sure but does the job. Starting tomorrow im gonna take my hg bromo tabs 2.5mg ed and see if that gives me less sides. Prami does its job for sure, just not likin the sides from it. I take it about 1-2hrs before bed. Started at .25mg ed and worked my way up to 1mg ed.


 ok cool i was gonna check it out now but I need a little more time seeing as it's 4 pages long and I'm at work, but I sure can use advice on that prami shit, couldn't sleep at all last night... I don't think it's the tren .. it hasn't kicked in yet, but mayb a combo of both of them

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> *[QUOTE=Hunter-S-Thompson;4870485]whats up guys i started a new cycle this is my 3rd day on test P 50mg ED and tren A 50mg ED. (i might up the dose if i think i can handle it) i know i know, your not "supposed" to do do tren for a second cycle, but ive researched it for countless hours and i feel im ready to try it. plus, it was currently all i could get my hands on. i dont see how you need "experience" with other steroids first anyway so your "ready" for tren when tren carries its own side effects not like other ones. worse comes to worse i can drop the tren if i have to for any reason. and its been almost 2 months since PCT from my last cycle, but i feel fully recovered and i think ill be fine and ill most likely get bloodwork after this one and then take a looong break. this is what i have on hand and will be taking
> 
> test p- 50mg ED
> tren a- 50-75mg ED
> clomid- 100/100/50/50 PCT
> nolva- 40/40/20/20 PCT
> letro- only using if i need to
> arimidex - .25mg ED maybe up to .50 if needed 
> pramipexole- .25mg ED maybe more if needed
> ...






hey mate

id have to agree with mot people that u shouldt use tren
however i know u r, so i think its best for little advice
i think u tren dosage is to high, and ur test dosage is to low
tren dosage shouldnt be above ur test dosage

IMO i think ur better off with 
test 500mg weekly
tren 350
thats more then enough
remeber this is a leaning cycle, ur compounds shouldnt be HIGH, ur goal isnt to gain alot of mass, the more steroids u use the increased muscle building effect

on a calorie restricted diet the ASS arent going to help build muscle much
, ur just going to waste u ASS if u use a higher dosage

lower ur tren dosage, and up ur test dosage slightly
dont worry about the water weight, remeber while test bloats u, itll make u appear fatter BUT when u end ur cycle, the water weight will fall off and ull come out looking real lean

as for ur workout, lower ur sets, its WAY to much on a calorie restricted diet

ive adjusted ur workout to show u how it should look on a leaning cycle, ull still gain MORE size, and stay leaner with that type of workout then u will with ur original workout that looks like ronnie colemans workout[/QUOTE] hey man I appreciate you taking time to edit my workout, I actually tried lowering my sets not too long ago, and I lost a lot of strength.. I'll try it again if you really believe it'll help me out, I'm always up to try new things.. as for the dosage, I thnk it's more a matter of opinion then anything else, I read a lot of people saying they keep they're test lower, some say it should always be higher. I'll stay in the middle for now lol I'll just keep em both at 50/day and take ur advice on not upping the tren dose. I'd think about bringing up my test dose, but I won't have enough to do my full cycle and I can't get more too easy.. how's that though u think? 50/day of both?

----------


## ranging1

i really think u need ur test dose up, just becuase test is an amazing compound, it should be atleast EQUAL to ur tren dosage, alwise ur going ot have sex drive issues

people who run tren higher then test, do it so they look real lean and defined, with minimal water

however these guys who run tren are usually expercienced cyclers (5 or more cycles), so them using a 500-600mg of test dosage is LIGHT in their books

but 500mg of test does keep their sex drive high
ur 350 isnt going to put ur sex drive in great shape, ull get fair bit but not the best

run tren at equal dosage of test
dont go over 350-400 tren seriously, this is ur second cycle and i shouldnt even be giving u advice on tren, BUT since ur going to use it i suggest i keep it under 400 to be safe, tren is an amazing compound 
BUT its not something like testerome where if u take to much u can just take a nolvadex to prevent side effects, get high sides off tren and u wont have much choice but to put up with them

IMO ur cycle should be 
tren 350mg
test 400mg

thats more then enough for ur physique level to lean out, remember the roile of anabolics in a leaning cycle is to increase fat burning and prevent muscle loss (NOT GAIN MUSCLE MASS)
running close to a gram of anabolics is MORE then enough to prevent muscle loss and improve fat burning

make sure ur diets in check, itll determine ur results NOT UR COMPOUNDS

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

I already said I was gonna have them the same dose didn't I? and I understand about conserving muscle mass.. I don't expect to gain any muscle, just losing fat is my goal. I can up the test dose to 60mg ED if it'll make a difference, I have enough to do that.

----------


## alpmaster

> i really think u need ur test dose up, just becuase test is an amazing compound, it should be atleast EQUAL to ur tren dosage, alwise ur going ot have sex drive issues
> 
> people who run tren higher then test, do it so they look real lean and defined, with minimal water
> 
> however these guys who run tren are usually expercienced cyclers (5 or more cycles), so them using a 500-600mg of test dosage is LIGHT in their books
> 
> but 500mg of test does keep their sex drive high
> ur 350 isnt going to put ur sex drive in great shape, ull get fair bit but not the best
> 
> run tren at equal dosage of test


That's bullshit, I'm on 700mg/week Tren, and 200mg/week Test right now and my sex drive is absolutely fine.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

day 4

still feel nothing really, just feel like absolute ass b/c i got no sleep last night, but i managed to get in my zone once i got to the gym so i had a good back workout. im gonna try to lower my sets as suggested, and see if i can focus more time on cardio and less on weights, see how it pans out for me. im a retard and just realized how easy it is to get pics even though my iphone isnt recognized by my comp i can just email them to myself haha... so heres a pic i just took, it does me a little more justice than the other ones i think, ive been working hard, ive got some fat 2 lose, but im dedicated, and it will be gone. i really think once i get rid of some fat im gonna look pretty damn good.

----------


## mperk

Shitty photo, bro - hope your day job isn't in photogra[hy....LOL

Lookin damn good tho - you have some great size and cuts on your tris and good thiockness in the chest - hard work shows. Are you about 12%? what are you cutting to? less fat will def bring out more definition. good luck dude!

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> Shitty photo, bro - hope your day job isn't in photogra[hy....LOL
> 
> Lookin damn good tho - you have some great size and cuts on your tris and good thiockness in the chest - hard work shows. Are you about 12%? what are you cutting to? less fat will def bring out more definition. good luck dude!


haha naah far from photography trust me... and thanks bro.. im trying to cut to 8% but ill take 10% or w/e as long as the little fat deposits i have left over from when i was a fat fukk are gone ha... im not too sure what my bf% is ive never had it measured ive really wanted to recently, but ill most def have it done at least once this cycle is over


day 6


nothing really to update, still dont feel much of anything, im a lot more pumped when im heading to the gym like i cant wait to throw some iron around, but besides that i dont feel much different. patience patience...

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

here it is guys, my current diet. sometimes i eat a little more/less, my tdce is 3200 cals a day, but i work manual labor 8 hrs a day and i did factor that in when i was calculating my tdce but sometimes its a little slower at work and sometimes its busy as shit so i have to make up for lost calories or make up for sitting around.. also i follow this pretty religiously, but sometimes ill switch up a meal of chicken with some roast beef/london broil, usually in my before bed meal, but i always try to keep the macros perfect, or as close as i possibly can. im a freak when it comes to counting cals/measuring out my food...


630 am 

8 egg whites, 1 scoop whey, 3/4 cup oats

p 54 c 40 f 5

930 am

8 oz chicken, 1 oz peanuts/almonds/cashews

p 60 c 6 f 22

1200 pm

2 cans of tuna, 2 tbsp flax 

p 52 c 0 f 36

300 pm (pre wo)

8 oz chicken, 1 1/2 cups brown rice

p 58 c 49 f 9

6:30/7:00 pm (post wo)

8 egg whites, 1 scoop whey, 3/4 cup oats (sometimes ill just do 2 scoops of whey if im out of eggs)

p 54 c 40 f 5

9/10 pm before bed

8 oz chicken, 1 oz peanuts/almonds/cashews

p 60 c 6 f 22


total 

p 338 c 141 f 99

2798 k calories

----------


## Darksyde

dam bro your jumping into some tren ? well i hope all goes well, i will be following along with you but doubt i can offer much advice for this cycle. keep it up man dont let the haters get you down!

----------


## mperk

Hey man - coupla questions - you look great i can't really believe that you were ever a "fat Fuk" - LOL what was your weight, etc then? How long to get you like today?

Also why Arimidex and Prami? don't they do the same thing?

Thanks bro.

----------


## PistolPete33

I'm new to the entire gear game and am currently on my 5th week of my first ever cycle of Test C. Anyways, shouldn't people wait longer than 2 months between cycles?

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> dam bro your jumping into some tren? well i hope all goes well, i will be following along with you but doubt i can offer much advice for this cycle. keep it up man dont let the haters get you down!


yea thanks man im glad your following... im thinking this should be one hell of an interesting experience to say the least 




> Hey man - coupla questions - you look great i can't really believe that you were ever a "fat Fuk" - LOL what was your weight, etc then? How long to get you like today?
> 
> Also why Arimidex and Prami? don't they do the same thing?
> 
> Thanks bro.


hey thanks... well to answer your question the fattest i ever was if my memory serves me correctly was 5'10 and 230 pounds... not really OBESE, but pretty fat nonetheless... i lost about 20 pounds and kept it off for a while, i didnt really diet properly back then i knew nothing about it, but when i really got into all this stuff i was about 212-215 dont know bf% but i had pretty much no muscle to speak of. i started working out and doing cardio 20 mins after each workout 4/5 times a week and i gradually upped the cardio as i lost weight. in about 5 months i went from 215 to 167 and at that point i was probably about 10% bf i could see my abs without flexing them.. after that i naturally bulked up to 195ish and then cut back down to 180ish and then started my first cycle (test only) so on that cycle i bulked up to 222, then i cut down to 205 near the end of the cycle/after it was over... i cruised at maintenance calories for a while b/c i figured if i cut too much right after a cycle id prob lose to much of my gains, and that leaves me where i am now, trying to cut up on this cycle without losing my newfound muscle from my last cycle. sorry for the life story haha... 

anyway prami is pramipexole, which is a dopamine agonist, basically it reduces prolactin b/c tren (and deca for that matter) are known to raise prolactin, and for some people it can cause gyno, not like excessive estrogen gyno, its different, your nipples leak if you squeeze them (yeaaa gross). i read a lot about prami and chose it for prolactin support over bromo/caber because its said to raise GH levels too, im only taking .25mg currently so i dont know how much good its doing at raising GH, but regardless it seems to be doing its job. 

im sure you know what arimidex is for so yea theyre completely different.. and i probably wouldnt be running estrogen support without knowing i needed it, but my prop im using is from a synovex conversion, (kind of like tren pellets that you can get for your "cows") but it has synthetic estrogen in it also, so theres a whole method to remove the estrogen, but you really cant remove 100% of it, so to be on the safe side i figured id use some adex




day 7

really good workout today, legs felt pretty pumped after a few sets, calves especially.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> I'm new to the entire gear game and am currently on my 5th week of my first ever cycle of Test C. Anyways, shouldn't people wait longer than 2 months between cycles?


it all depends on your cycle length, generally its said to wait time on cycle+ PCT time = time off, i should have got bloodwork done since i went back on a little early, but i didnt. i have my reasons for it and you can say its not justified or whatever, but honestly i feel as though i recovered, and plan on getting bloodwork after this cycle to make sure im within normal levels.

----------


## syd-bloke

Outstanding results. Keep it up. once you around 10-12%bf, winny will be your best friend! lol

Good work dude.

----------


## pick head

Update?

----------


## Jfew44

> Outstanding results. Keep it up. once you around 10-12%bf, winny will be your best friend! lol
> 
> Good work dude.


 :Chairshot:

----------


## nonotone

----

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> Outstanding results. Keep it up. once you around 10-12%bf, winny will be your best friend! lol
> 
> Good work dude.


 thanks man, I won't b running winny though, I think I can get to where I want to be with what I have already...




> 


???




> I saw a post here saying that you should lower the tren dose and increase the prop dose because it will kill your sexdrive.. Just want to underline that the reason that you lose your sexdrive on tren is that if you do it by itself it stops your natural test production - low test -> low sexdrive, in other words; tren does not directly affect libido...
> 
> In my opinion, since this is a cutting cycle, if you don't experience any sides you should increase your tren dose to 700 mg per week - 100 mg per day, and lower the prop dosage to 350 mg (still way more than your natural production).
> 
> Also, eating a low calorie diet on this cycle you will definitively drop a good amount of fat AND gain a good amount of muscle  READ: IF YOU STICK TO YOUR DIET 100%.
> The danger here is that you have problems on sticking to your diet because of the appetite increase that tren and prop (!) causes. This will be a test of you discipline...
> 
> To sum it up:
> - 350 mg/week prop
> ...


 thanks for the advice, gotta love all the conflicting info out there haha.. idk if I'll go up that high with the tren, maybe I'll do 75/day I'm not sure yet. I know one thing, I WILL be following my diet very strictly, and I've been doing cardio even more then what I planned to do. I can't wait to see some real changes in my physique.


as for updates, couldn't make it to the gym on the weekend, it was my bday on sat, still managed some morning cardio on Sunday tho.. latert today I'll do chest/abs. will update later

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

ok all i can say is WOW... strength was awsome today.. feels like its finally starting to kick in.. cant wait to get to the gym tomorrow.. did 40 mins cardio after my chest/abs workout, ive been doing 40 minutes everyday so far

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

quick update, strength climbing in almost every excersize, i think i might be holding some water though which im not too happy about.. im gonna try the sauna tomorrow ive never done it before, i know if i lose some water it'll soon come back but i want to see if im retaining anything.. 

i dropped the pramipexole, i cant stand that shit. makes me drowsy as hell and the next day im lethargic all day. i still have it just in case i need it though. 

i also changed up my diet some, i dropped a few cals and im gonna eat a lot more veggies throughout the day, maybe ill post the revised diet up but its really not too different then the one i already posted.

----------


## AD1

Good Luck On the cycle man. What are your goals?

----------


## ranging1

> I saw a post here saying that you should lower the tren dose and increase the prop dose because it will kill your sexdrive.. Just want to underline that the reason that you lose your sexdrive on tren is that if you do it by itself it stops your natural test production - low test -> low sexdrive, in other words; tren does not directly affect libido...
> 
> In my opinion, since this is a cutting cycle, if you don't experience any sides you should increase your tren dose to 700 mg per week - 100 mg per day, and lower the prop dosage to 350 mg (still way more than your natural production).
> 
> Also, eating a low calorie diet on this cycle you will definitively drop a good amount of fat AND gain a good amount of muscle  READ: IF YOU STICK TO YOUR DIET 100%.
> The danger here is that you have problems on sticking to your diet because of the appetite increase that tren and prop (!) causes. This will be a test of your discipline...
> 
> To sum it up:
> - 350 mg/week prop
> ...


sorry to sayi but DONT LISTEN TO HIM

i think advicing 700mg of tren for a second cycle is abit much, ESPECIALLY combining prop, thatll equal 1050mg a week, thats over 1 gram of anabolics for a second cycle thats only leaning, worse ur running tren which i would consider one of the most powerful anabolics

sorry but adving that much tren for a second cycle thats goal is lenaing is just a bad idea, and i think most people would agree with me on that

stick to what ur dosing at already, thats more then enough

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> Good Luck On the cycle man. What are your goals?


 thanks, my goal is to cut to 8/10% bf




> sorry to sayi but DONT LISTEN TO HIM
> 
> i think advicing 700mg of tren for a second cycle is abit much, ESPECIALLY combining prop, thatll equal 1050mg a week, thats over 1 gram of anabolics for a second cycle thats only leaning, worse ur running tren which i would consider one of the most powerful anabolics
> 
> sorry but adving that much tren for a second cycle thats goal is lenaing is just a bad idea, and i think most people would agree with me on that
> 
> stick to what ur dosing at already, thats more then enough


 yea I know, I can't go that high especially on my first run with it, even if it would help me cut more to go higher, I don't want to deal with the sides that'll cone along with it. plus, 100/day is ABOUT the highest most people go with it, so if I did that on my first run with it, what do I do if I decide to run it again

----------


## nonotone

----

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

maybe your right, I dunno.. I'll see what I feel like for a while. I upped the tren to 75/day so 525 a week and 350/week of test, Ill see how this works out and up/lower the dose as needed

----------


## peteroy01

more pics

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

op just ignore the haters bro. I'll be following this as Im considering a similar cycle in the future

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> more pics


 no real change in body comp yet, ill post pics sometime soon dont worry




> op just ignore the haters bro. I'll be following this as Im considering a similar cycle in the future


yea true, im not worried about it lol.. and thanks im glad your following man

----------


## ranging1

sorry off topic but ranging1 you posted some suggestions in my cycle log to lower my sets per bodypart, i took that advice and i started losing strength, ive tried it before too and the same thing happened, i started losing strength.. i dont know, maybe my body just needs those few extra sets? or maybe its so used to it and my strength will go down for a while but then it will be ok again once i adjust? what do you think? you can respond to this in my cycle log if you want, sorry to the OP for hijacking your thread.. 

^^^^^ from ur other thread

u cannot loose strength by dropping volume (to a point), muscle takes 24hours of no stimulation of a muscle fiber before it begins to *naturally breakdown*

when i mean no stimulation, i litterally mean lying in bed for 24 hours not moving, raising ur arm, walking etc all stimulate ur muscle fibers

when i talk about naturally breaking down, i talk about the process when the body recognises it doesnt need the muscle mass and therefore breaks it down, this occours slowly becuase muscle are generally constantly stimulated, therefore they breakdown slowly

IM NOT talking about catabolism, muscle tissue damage, fiber damage etc, these are all caused by other factors such as dieting, weight training, cardio, etc

generally we prevent this by training (which stimulates muscle fibers) and providing a high calorie diet

u stated before that ur strength went down? this can be short term, u wont loose strength is u go from doing 12 sets, to 9 sets within a week, (if ur diet and training are in check), if ur looosing strength that doesnt mean ur loosing muscle mass, 9 sets is more then enough to stimualte growth

personally like i said i dont train anywhere near that amount of sets and i grow fine, BUT everyone is different and ur body may respond to higher volume BUT u shouldnt loose strength by switching to lower volume

if u are able to stimulate growth in a training session, then u should come back stronger or equaly as strong the following workout

stimulating growth isnt always easy, since the body responds differently all the time

however ive seen ur workouts and 15 sets for biceps or triceps is generally WAY TO MUCH, i dont really know anyone who has a great set of arms from doing that many sets, maybe a pro bodybuilder on 4 grams of gear, but not anyone who runs half a gram like urself

and sorry to be critical but judging from ur pics, 15 sets doesnt work for u, u may think it does but it really doesnt seem like it does, if it did work ud have a larger amount of muscle mass

sorry if that being critical, BUT personaly i think u need to reasess what works for u, im NOT saying drop ur sets to my level, what im suggesting is u need to revalute what works for u, everyone responds differently

Priovate message me if u want talk about it, since i dont always read ur log or threads, it just makes it easier for the both of us

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> sorry off topic but ranging1 you posted some suggestions in my cycle log to lower my sets per bodypart, i took that advice and i started losing strength, ive tried it before too and the same thing happened, i started losing strength.. i dont know, maybe my body just needs those few extra sets? or maybe its so used to it and my strength will go down for a while but then it will be ok again once i adjust? what do you think? you can respond to this in my cycle log if you want, sorry to the OP for hijacking your thread.. 
> 
> ^^^^^ from ur other thread
> 
> u cannot loose strength by dropping volume (to a point), muscle takes 24hours of no stimulation of a muscle fiber before it begins to *naturally breakdown*
> 
> when i mean no stimulation, i litterally mean lying in bed for 24 hours not moving, raising ur arm, walking etc all stimulate ur muscle fibers
> 
> when i talk about naturally breaking down, i talk about the process when the body recognises it doesnt need the muscle mass and therefore breaks it down, this occours slowly becuase muscle are generally constantly stimulated, therefore they breakdown slowly
> ...


i know what your saying, and i never do 15 sets for bi's/tri's unless your counting my warmup sets, i dunno. maybe ill try to stick to what your saying and drop the volume but its just so hard b/c i always feel like i havent done enough, even if i go all out every set, when im done i feel like i could do so much more.. either way, ill stick to lower volume for a while and see how things work out.




day 17

no workout yesterday or today, just did cardio both days. today i did cardio on an empty stomach in the morning, sundays the only day i can do morning cardio. i realized how much better my chest workout went last week when i changed it from sunday to monday, probably because i always do my sunday workout in the morning, i have NO energy. there was a HUGE difference when i did chest on monday. i know some of the strength gain was from the test/tren obviously, but i think im gonna start taking off sat/sun and lifting mon-friday and see how i like it. 

im about to prepare my hcg , and take my first shot. hopefully all goes well.

----------


## Gaspari1255

Even though we have had our differences, I am glad the cycle is working out well for you. Tren in some cases, will give you strength gains even when you lose weight- pretty interesting compound.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> Even though we have had our differences, I am glad the cycle is working out well for you. Tren in some cases, will give you strength gains even when you lose weight- pretty interesting compound.


yea no big deal, and thanks, thats pretty much whats going on right now... strength is climbing FASTER then it was when i was bulking on test, and im dieting HARD and doing cardio ED... its going great so far.. couldnt ask for more.. i doubt this strength rise will continue like it is right now, itll level off soon, maybe even decline on while im still on cycle, who knows... as long as i can cut down BF to my goal, im happy.

day 19

strength still on the rise, feel like a monster in the gym, like i could do anything.. still doing cardio 40 mins post workout ED.. sitting at 207 today, much stronger then i was on the start of the cycle, and def leaner. not a HUGE difference in BF% yet, but noticeable.. slow and steady slow and steady...

----------


## Gaspari1255

> yea no big deal, and thanks, thats pretty much whats going on right now... strength is climbing FASTER then it was when i was bulking on test, and im dieting HARD and doing cardio ED... its going great so far.. couldnt ask for more.. i doubt this strength rise will continue like it is right now, itll level off soon,* maybe even decline on while im still on cycle,* who knows... as long as i can cut down BF to my goal, im happy.
> 
> day 19
> 
> strength still on the rise, feel like a monster in the gym, like i could do anything.. still doing cardio 40 mins post workout ED.. sitting at 207 today, much stronger then i was on the start of the cycle, and def leaner. not a HUGE difference in BF% yet, but noticeable.. slow and steady slow and steady...


Just keep pushing yourself. I never thought it was possible to gain strength while cutting until I did this summer (Tren a/Test Cyp/Superdrol). The strength isn't gonna be crazy but its possible to see some progress.

----------


## Darksyde

> You are not ready for tren , or any AAS for the matter, plain and simple.
> 
> Just keep pushing yourself. I never thought it was possible to gain strength while cutting until I did this summer (Tren a/Test Cyp/Superdrol). The strength isn't gonna be crazy but its possible to see some progress.


is that you in your avatar? you were trying to tell opuck here hes not ready for gear but you are? thats funny.

----------


## stpete

> is that you in your avatar? you were trying to tell opuck here hes not ready for gear but you are? thats funny.


My thoughts exactly. This thread's full of haters....crazy. Never seen anything like it. 
OP-Good luck man and i'll be checking in on you from time to time. If you need to ask any questions from a person that's been using tren for 7 years, just let me know. I'll be glad to help if i can.
How are your injections with that prop going? 
Good luck man.

----------


## Gaspari1255

> is that you in your avatar? you were trying to tell opuck here hes not ready for gear but you are? thats funny.


6'3" 250lbs at 15.5% bf.....what are your stats? Since your 13 years older than me, I am really curious if you weigh as much as me....please share.

----------


## Gaspari1255

> My thoughts exactly. This thread's full of haters....crazy. Never seen anything like it. 
> OP-Good luck man and i'll be checking in on you from time to time. If you need to ask any questions from a person that's been using tren for 7 years, just let me know. I'll be glad to help if i can.
> How are your injections with that prop going? 
> Good luck man.


You've been taking Tren for 7 years and you weigh 235lbs at 6'0"????????...Yeah, um, you are not one to talk either.

----------


## energizer bunny

OP........good luck on the cycle.....cant give any advice on the tren as ive never used it.......

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> is that you in your avatar? you were trying to tell opuck here hes not ready for gear but you are? thats funny.





> My thoughts exactly. This thread's full of haters....crazy. Never seen anything like it. 
> OP-Good luck man and i'll be checking in on you from time to time. If you need to ask any questions from a person that's been using tren for 7 years, just let me know. I'll be glad to help if i can.
> How are your injections with that prop going? 
> Good luck man.


thanks for following, if i need any guidence ill come to you... the prop is going great! i finished my test cyp cycle with prop and it SUCKED.. the pain was horrible.. but i made my own prop this time, i made it at 50mg/ml and used about 5% ba 35%bb and its PAINLESS... absolutely awsome




> 6'3" 250lbs at 15.5% bf.....what are your stats? Since your 13 years older than me, I am really curious if you weigh as much as me....please share.





> You've been taking Tren for 7 years and you weigh 235lbs at 6'0"????????...Yeah, um, you are not one to talk either.



wtf come on guys i leave for 5 minutes and this shit starts up again lol... chill chill its all good  :7up:  :7up:  :7up:  no more fighting!




> OP........good luck on the cycle.....cant give any advice on the tren as ive never used it.......


thanks man


ive been getting some shitty ass sleep the past few days, just having a hard time falling asleep.. my workouts have suffered a bit from it, strength hasnt really gone up for a few days but its ok this isnt a strength cycle anyway... my back is starting to get pretty oily... as is my face... eeeh

----------


## Gaspari1255

> ive been getting some shitty ass sleep the past few days, just having a hard time falling asleep.. my workouts have suffered a bit from it, strength hasnt really gone up for a few days but its ok this isnt a strength cycle anyway... my back is starting to get pretty oily... as is my face... eeeh


The sleep becomes a bitch. Are you getting retarded nightmares too or just a hard time sleeping? I had both.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> The sleep becomes a bitch. Are you getting retarded nightmares too or just a hard time sleeping? I had both.


oh yea but ive been getting those since day ONE but it wasnt hard to sleep.. now its hard to sleep and when i do i have such vivid intense dreams its crazy

----------


## mperk

Hey man - I just started the same cycle a week ago - not sure what I think yet. Def got the weird dreams - no sweats or cough yet.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> Hey man - I just started the same cycle a week ago - not sure what I think yet. Def got the weird dreams - no sweats or cough yet.


good luck man.. yea I haven't got the cough/night sweats either yet, spfar sides have been minimal, just starting my fourth week. keep me updated on how your cycles goin... what are you aiming for? cut /bulk /lean bulk/ recomp?

----------


## mperk

> good luck man.. yea I haven't got the cough/night sweats either yet, spfar sides have been minimal, just starting my fourth week. keep me updated on how your cycles goin... what are you aiming for? cut /bulk /lean bulk/ recomp?


i'm going for lean bulk/recomp and will do a cut afterwards. i'll be on TRT after this cycle so should be able to keep my muscle gains. The major bummer I have now is some tennis elbow which prevents me from going balls to the wall w/ upper body. But it's a great opportunity to get my legs in shape!

----------


## tembe

are u experiencing anything like hair loss or anything?

----------


## manwitplans

How is it going man?
Give is an update!

----------


## mperk

Dude - how is the cycle going? I like feeling like a beast but def fighting some Fina Dick. Plus the sleep think is totally wierd - I got 10 hours last night but woke up like 6 times with wierd as Fuk dreams!

----------


## sportfan33

dang what kind of dreams?

----------


## mperk

> dang what kind of dreams?


Dang - i wish i could remember them - it's like the ones where you are naked and you're being chased by someone - shit like that. i had one where I was begging someone for work (I'll admit the economy is weighing on my mind atm, being self employed)

but no goddam erotic dreams - even if I look at porn before bed - THAT's a bummer! :Rant:

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> are u experiencing anything like hair loss or anything?


 nope no hair loss at all (yet anyway)




> How is it going man?
> Give is an update!





> Dude - how is the cycle going? I like feeling like a beast but def fighting some Fina Dick. Plus the sleep think is totally wierd - I got 10 hours last night but woke up like 6 times with wierd as Fuk dreams!


 yea same here... i had sex the other night and couldnt get it up full throttle... still fukked the crap outta her haha i think i enjoyed it more than usual.. just embarrassing tho.. def got some fina dick issues 

sorry for not updating for a few days, ive been sick so i havent gone to the gym since last friday.. my diet suffered since i didnt really get out of bed so i didnt go food shopping or make food.. got back in today though.. did chest/abs, strength up from last chest/abs workout.. my forearms and triceps were BULGING they felt like they were gonna burst they were so pumped.. awesome feeling. back in the swing of things. feels good

----------


## Darksyde

> 6'3" 250lbs at 15.5% bf.....what are your stats? Since your 13 years older than me, I am really curious if you weigh as much as me....please share.


i really dont think you want to start comparing pics with me buddy. if your so proud of that little arm flex why did you change your avatar?

sorry opuck didnt mean to sully up your thread i just called it like i saw it.

----------


## Gaspari1255

> i really dont think you want to start comparing pics with me buddy. if your so proud of that little arm flex why did you change your avatar?
> 
> sorry opuck didnt mean to sully up your thread i just called it like i saw it.


what were your stats when you were 21? By the time I'm your age I will be in the 280-300 range. Thanks for your input though.

----------


## stang

good cycle

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

start of week 5 today, did chest/abs.. strengthwise everything was about the same as last week except my DB incline bench went up 10 pounds. very happy about that.. everything still going good

----------


## mperk

> start of week 5 today, did chest/abs.. strengthwise everything was about the same as last week except my DB incline bench went up 10 pounds. very happy about that.. everything still going good


so are you gaining weight on this or just getting leaner? What level is your Tren at? I'm getting a lot more strength, but not feeling like im gaining any mass - only 3 weeks in for me so maybe i have to be patient... i'm going to cut down my cals and see if that helps accelerate fat loss.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> so are you gaining weight on this or just getting leaner? What level is your Tren at? I'm getting a lot more strength, but not feeling like im gaining any mass - only 3 weeks in for me so maybe i have to be patient... i'm going to cut down my cals and see if that helps accelerate fat loss.


actually both, the scale says ive went up weight but im def leaner then when i started. still got a ways to go to reach my goal, but im gettin there. id say up your cardio/cut your cals if you want to see some more fat loss, honestly so far i havent seen the tren help out at all as far as fat loss goes. im losing fat, but im eating low cals and reaaally going at it with the cardio, which ive done before many times, and the rate at which im losing fat seems to be the same as being off cycle. the tren DEF gave me some great strength gains so far though.

----------


## mperk

> actually both, the scale says ive went up weight but im def leaner then when i started. still got a ways to go to reach my goal, but im gettin there. id say up your cardio/cut your cals if you want to see some more fat loss, honestly so far i havent seen the tren help out at all as far as fat loss goes. im losing fat, but im eating low cals and reaally going at it with the cardio, which ive done before many times, and the rate at which im losing fat seems to be the same as being off cycle. the tren DEF gave me some great strength gains so far though.


Dammn! same story for me - I thot the tren would peal off the BF! LOL I also thot the same about clen - but there is no magic bullet! oh well - guess i gotta hit the treadmill tonight and catch up on the latest episode of Entourage!

----------


## biggerguns

Members around here expect you to look like a prime arnold before you can even think about touching AAS. Then everyone directs you to the diet forum and tells you there is alot of guys that can help you there. Once you get to the diet section you are told your diet looks like crap and that it needs work.???

----------


## iTh3 Riddler

> Members around here expect you to look like a prime arnold before you can even think about touching AAS. Then everyone directs you to the diet forum and tells you there is alot of guys that can help you there. Once you get to the diet section you are told your diet looks like crap and that it needs work.???


Yeah pretty much

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

since about maybe a year into when i started BBing, ive had some pretty decent vascularity in my arms, i get comments about it all the time. well i just noticed a few veins popping out around my shoulders!!!! aah i fukking love it. def getting leaner

----------


## Rockin Z28

> Members around here expect you to look like a prime arnold before you can even think about touching AAS. Then everyone directs you to the diet forum and tells you there is alot of guys that can help you there. Once you get to the diet section you are told your diet looks like crap and that it needs work.???


i rofl'd.. 99% of the time my diet questions are usually left unanswered as well, plus the same people that say you can achieve more naturally never achieved more naturally, they jumped on the gear ASAP but lecture you in hopes you learn from their "mistakes"

----------


## Stevie D

> thanks man.. I'll try to keep it as detailed as possible 
> 
> ok cool i was gonna check it out now but I need a little more time seeing as it's 4 pages long and I'm at work, but I sure can use advice on that prami shit, couldn't sleep at all last night... I don't think it's the tren.. it hasn't kicked in yet, but mayb a combo of both of them


 It just may be the Tren . iam running sus 250mg on day one then 50mg ed
tren A.100mg on day one then 40mg ed 
Whinny 40mg ed
Synthyroid 375mcg ed
Animal stack Vit. 1pk ed
Glucosamine 1500mg ed
Chondroiton 1200mg ed
NovedexIT 200mg ed start day 35 for 2 weeks.

I have energy that I didnt know exsisted!!! I am up almost all night but lay down for about 5 MAYBE 6 hours sleep. When I get up I feel great!!!
I too am logging my progress on this board. 
Good luck with your cycle. I think you will be fine, because I noticed that you are doing one of the most important things you can do.... You are listening to your body!!
Take care

----------


## nonotone

----

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

> Good to hear that you are doing well on the cycle. Keep up the dieting and cardio - can't wait to see the end result!


thanks man

ok, so i decided to start some t3. ive already been running clen for about 2 weeks prior to the t3, i have keto so i can run clen for more then 2 weeks on 2 weeks off. im gonna run the t3 about 6 weeks, less if i reach my goal quick, more ONLY if for some reason i dont reach my goal, but the way things are going so far, im doing really good. i tapered up to 100mcgs of t3 and will remain at that dose probably 3/4 weeks and then taper down. ive read the taper is completely unnecessary, but im gonna do it anyway. ive researched t3 so much its ridiculous, as i do with every compound i use, so i know what im doing. 

heres my other plan. some say theres an inevitable crash after t3 use, so i dont want to have a shitty functioning thyroid going into PCT. so if i use t3 for about 6 weeks, it will end around week 10 of my cycle. i was going to run my cycle 12 weeks, but i might do 13/14 weeks and after i taper down t3 slowly reintroduce my maintenance calories and up the carb intake which is pretty low right now. i want 3/4 weeks to be able to recover from t3 while still on cycle so if any weight is gained back, hopefully most will be aimed towards muscle instead of fat. i also want to do it that way b/c i dont want to go into PCT eating low cals the way i am now, ill lose too much muscle. so this way, ill have a few weeks to bring my cals up, then keep my cals the same for PCT so ill be getting enough food in to not lose muscle. 

ok that was pretty long haha but yea, im still working really f'in hard, im determined to have it pay off in the end.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

t3 def takes away your pump in the gym.. dont like that too much, but oh well. ive lost a few reps on a few workouts this week. i hope the t3 isnt eating my muscle.. time will tell. and for the record. i fukking hate HCG shots. sting like a bitch..

----------


## nonotone

----

----------


## JinNtonic

Updates?

----------


## MrGreen

This thread died off less then half way through the OP's cycle. 

After reading all 3 pages I kinda wonder if the results where sub par to what should have been achieved by what he was using.

Some expect magic from just sitting on their ass and some put minimal effort into is expecting maxim results.

----------


## daftones

> This thread died off less then half way through the OP's cycle. 
> 
> After reading all 3 pages I kinda wonder if the results where sub par to what should have been achieved by what he was using.
> 
> Some expect magic from just sitting on their ass and some put minimal effort into is expecting maxim results.


Yeah fu** I just wasted 10 minutes for nothing what an anticlimax

----------


## ek00fbp

Hey Bronzer u physique is weak stop talking sh*t the the original poster. I was bigger than u when I was 21 and I'm bigger than u now. lol

----------

